

Building an Android To-Do List app using Parse - mikeevans
http://michaelevans.org/blog/2013/08/14/tutorial-building-an-android-to-do-list-app-using-parse/

======
dmragone
How often are (production) mobile apps using these types of BaaS providers
rather than being custom-backed? Is this a tool mostly used for test/toy apps?

~~~
mikeevans
Good question, I'd be curious myself. I've used it quite a bit for Hackathons,
since it's really easy to get started, but nothing yet in production.

